# Sovereign citizen nutjob kills 2 LEO's



## Archangel M (May 22, 2010)

And got his 16 yo son killed along with himself.

http://www.policeone.com/news/2068714-Killer-of-2-Ark-officers-had-anti-government-links/



> LITTLE ROCK, Ark.  An Ohio man's resentment of authority and run-ins with the law was enough for a local sheriff to warn that he could be dangerous if confronted by law enforcement. Years later, the sheriff appears right: The man and his teenage son are suspected of fatally shooting two Arkansas police officers during a traffic stop before they died in a shootout.
> 
> Jerry Kane Jr., 45, of Forest, Ohio, and his son Joseph Kane, believed to be 16, were killed during an exchange of gunfire with officers in a Walmart parking lot, Arkansas State Police said Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Archangel M (May 22, 2010)

Sovereign Citizen movement:

http://www.adl.org/learn/ext_us/SCM.asp?xpicked=4


----------



## tellner (May 22, 2010)

Wow! People who aren't Brown can be part of a terrorist conspiracy.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (May 22, 2010)

tellner said:


> Wow! People who aren't Brown can be part of a terrorist conspiracy.


 
Really........that's where you want to go with this?


----------



## jks9199 (May 22, 2010)

Got news for those unaware...  We've had more terrorist attacks within the US from white supposed-Christians than from Muslims of any stripe.  They do tend to be issue-based (the Animal Liberation Front or anti-abortion, for example) more than religious... And that's not even getting into the KKK and other similar groups in the 50s and 60s.

And the Sovereign Citizen movements and similarly motivated militias and the like... they're definitely out there.  And they're very scary.


----------



## MJS (May 22, 2010)

First and foremost, my thoughts and prayers go out to the officers, and the families.  As for this nutjob...I have to wonder how much past interaction he's had with the police.  According to the article it said that he had a long history with them.  I'm almost inclined to bet that he has a long rap sheet and probably should've been locked up a long time ago.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (May 22, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> Got news for those unaware... We've had more terrorist attacks within the US from white supposed-Christians than from Muslims of any stripe. They do tend to be issue-based (the Animal Liberation Front or anti-abortion, for example) more than religious... And that's not even getting into the KKK and other similar groups in the 50s and 60s.
> 
> And the Sovereign Citizen movements and similarly motivated militias and the like... they're definitely out there. And they're very scary.


 
That's true.......I recall some terrorists who tried to blow up police stations in the 1960s and 1970s.  I think one of them is a good friend of the President's.


----------

